# Colt 1903 Workover needed



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

Hello. Been a while since I logged in here but need some input. I just bought a well-worn 1914 manufacture Colt Model 1903 Pocket hammerless that I want to have spiffed up and refinished. Yes, I know that some of you hardcore collectors may think it heresy to do such a thing, but I want to get this thing dolled up to better-than-new condition. Does anyone have any experience or recommendations with someone who can conduct this type of work? Indeed, I may need to replace some parts on it and I'm confident that I can do most of these myself. So it would basically be a scrub down and a refinish.

I already have a 1926 manufactured one that is in very nice shape--all original with a two tone mag. And when Colt did the reissue last year I wanted one, but decided to instead get a beater original and have it parkerized or blued. Finally found one for the right price at $350.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a M.1903/'08 in .380, made in 1922. Its finish was badly worn when I got it.
My wife had it fully engraved for my 75th birthday. The work included refinishing (antique gray), and ivory-dust-polymer grips with gold-plated Colt's medallions.
The engraving is in an the appropriate Colt's style, so it looks correct and proper for its age.
It's now my EDC.

Its innards were already working perfectly, so it needed no repair.
I did briefly consider having it trigger action lightened considerably, but then didn't have it done.
From my research, I can recommend both Terry Tussey and the Cylinder & Slide Shop for gunsmithing.

The engraver who did my work lives nearby, so I was involved in the entire process.
He styled the work properly, did exactly what I asked him to, did very good work for a very reasonable price, and delivered the finished job very quickly.
His name is Dennis Reigel, and his website is: Reigel Gun Engraving: Hand engraved Firearms, Knives, and Jewelry
The best way to contact him is by 'phone, at: 360-376-6509.

Another excellent (and more expensive) engraver is Mr. Gouse, at: Home - Gouse Freelance Firearms Engraving - Gun Engraver Pistol Shotgun Rifle


----------



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks, Steve. I will definitely check those tips out. And it's perfect that you had your 1908 done because I ideally wanted someone who has worked on these before. Also, that's really cool you carry yours. The one I currently have shoots awesome and feels even better in the hand. Still a great design.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I have a M.1903/'08 in .380, made in 1922. Its finish was badly worn when I got it.
> My wife had it fully engraved for my 75th birthday. The work included refinishing (antique gray), and ivory-dust-polymer grips with gold-plated Colt's medallions.
> The engraving is in an the appropriate Colt's style, so it looks correct and proper for its age.
> It's now my EDC.


What a great story and wonderful gift for your 75th. Thank you. If you'd be willing, I'd love if you were to snap some pictures and put them up of this handgun.

Or, if you'd like, you can ship it to me for a couple of years and I'll take the time to create some photographs for you. I know, I know. Just a thought.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Here 'tis.
Click on: Engraved Pistol Slideshow by M1911A1steve | Photobucket

Yeah, I know that one of my photos is out of focus.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Here 'tis.
> Click on: Engraved Pistol Slideshow by M1911A1steve | Photobucket
> 
> Yeah, I know that one of my photos is out of focus.


Very nice firearm!!


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Here 'tis.
> Click on: Engraved Pistol Slideshow by M1911A1steve | Photobucket
> 
> Yeah, I know that one of my photos is out of focus.


Absolutely beautiful. Steve, thank you for sharing.


----------

